# Hot Vinegar Sauce?



## supervman (Aug 4, 2008)

There is a Chicken Wing place up here that has the most fantastic Hot Vinegar Sauce for dippin wings into. I for the life of me can't duplicate it. 

Anyone have a good Hot Vinegar Sauce Recipe?


----------



## richtee (Aug 4, 2008)

get a couple teaspoons of that Smitty's
add to a half cup of cider vinegar
1 tspn celery salt
teaspoon CBP
a shake of brown sugar
Small pat of butter
Q. cup water
Simmer for a short time

then

1 Tbsp flour
1 Tbsp butter
melt butter in a saucier
add flour, low heat- mix to light roux.

Add liquid from above over low heat and mix constantly as it thickens. Add a bit of water if too thick...

I got NO idea what sauce they got... but I like this one.


----------



## supervman (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Richtee
It's a REAL Thin almost Watery Sauce. 
It's got Red Pepper Flakes in it but Smittys can add some heat :) 
I'll try yours. 

Question though. 
You said Q. Cup of Water? 

Typo? Quarter Cup? or a Cup of Water?

Further: 
It's been years since I tried. Now I'm committed. 
Just pokin round the net now it looks like it is probably a North Carolina Type Vinegar Sauce. 
I'll make a small batch and see what I think. I'll also make yours Rich. 
I was usin White Vinegar but I'll try Apple Cider, I bet that was my mistake.


----------



## supervman (Aug 4, 2008)

I just tried this. 
It's a N Carolina style
It's relatively close but too dark/brownish in color. 
The stuff I'm thinkin about is pretty red, thin and heavy vinegar. 

This is what I just made
2 cups Cider Vinegar 
3 tablespoons Ketchup 
2 tablespoons Brown Sugar 
4 teaspoons Coarse Salt 
1 tablespoon Tabasco Sauce or other hot sauce 
1-2  teaspoons Hot Red Pepper Flakes, or more to taste 
1-2  teaspoons Black Pepper


----------



## ncdodave (Aug 4, 2008)

vman
Somewhere in one of my cooking notebooks I have a hot wing sauce that has vinegar added to it but is based with some brand of wing sauce, i cant remember the brand. But I'll try to find it and post the recipe for you. Give me a couple days. I'll let you know


----------



## supervman (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Dutch Oven Dave


----------



## ncdodave (Aug 4, 2008)

I forgot to say earlier. GO VIKES!!!


----------



## richtee (Aug 4, 2008)

Ooops  about a quarter cup... as I recall. Been a long time since I messed with it. Hmm  maybe use some ground mustard too?

You mean it's not thickened at all? Hmm interesting...dunno if I have seen one for chick like that! I'll keep my eyes on this thread...


----------



## gooose53 (Aug 4, 2008)

The brownish color is prolly the vinegar and brown sugar.....try leaving out the sugar and upping the tabasco and pepper flakes...and add a little more ketchup.I'll look around and see if I have something.....I think I sent you all I had come to think of it....didn't I???


----------



## richtee (Aug 4, 2008)

Also, I have a .pdf of hot sauces, but nothing like what you describe... if ya want it anyway- send me an email  :{)


----------



## tn_bbq (Aug 4, 2008)

Lots of Carolina vinegar hot sauce recipes here.

Check out the dipping sauces.

http://www.jurassicpork.com/Categori...linaSauces.htm


----------



## supervman (Aug 4, 2008)

Goose - Yeah you did man. I'll check the file. 
Thanks
V


----------



## supervman (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Man, we takin it ALL this year.


----------



## supervman (Aug 4, 2008)

Holy Moly - 
I'll take a walk around. 
Thanks
V


----------

